# Guess what Guess what?



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I was finally able to separate my mama and her kids two nights in a row!

So I milked her yesterday and this morning, and I got a half a cup each time. I know that isn't a lot, but considering this is my first time ever milking anything (I am not counting my own self! bahahaha) And the fact I have no stanchion and also that I am clumsy and have spilled about half of the milk both mornings... I think Mama and I are doing good! 

and I had the milk on my cereal this morning and it was SO YUMMY and very sweet!!! YAY!!!

I feel SO ACCOMPLISHED. LOL

You can laugh at me, I don't mind, but I am hoping to continue and get to enjoy goat's milk more constantly from now on


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds great. I can't wait till I get to milk something. LOL! I'm already working on my 3 month old nubian cross. She doesn't mind me patting her belly or even touching her "udder". She just keeps chewing her hay like she could care less.  Ben get's jealous and tries to get my attention. He's such a brat. I can't play with anyone else or he'll grab my hand and chew till I pet him. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Lawanda :clap: 

Practice makes perfect...for you and your girl!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Good for you! A milking stand makes a huge difference when you can get one of them. It takes practice anyway, though. The milk is so wonderful!

Jan


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

:leap: :stars: :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:applaud:Congrats!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

So. today I barely got anything, because Mama kept sitting down!!! I finally just gave up. I got about halfway finished while she was eating her grain and when she finished her grain, down she sat.

Tell me it gets worse before it gets BETTER???

I am trying to be patient as we learn, but how in the world can I keep her from sitting down???


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Lawanda said:


> So. today I barely got anything, because Mama kept sitting down!!! I finally just gave up. I got about halfway finished while she was eating her grain and when she finished her grain, down she sat.
> 
> Tell me it gets worse before it gets BETTER???
> 
> I am trying to be patient as we learn, but how in the world can I keep her from sitting down???


As someone who tried to milk her goats without a milking stand I have bad news for you - you NEED a milking stand or some sort of stanchion for the goat.

Basically something that holds their head high enough so that they don't sit down and they can eat comfortably. I used the plans from FiasCo Farms and haven't had any problems with its durability or workability and it cost basically nothing since I had all the scrap lumber on hand.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree everyone I know that milks with ease has a stand of some sort. I am happy you are able to get milk though. I hope one day to have a few milkers myself. All in good time. hehe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

THat is great~!  :clap:


----------



## countrymom (Apr 1, 2010)

This is my first year of milking too. My does were also first timers so it has been a little frustrating. I made my milking stand from PVc pipe. It took me about a day and then my husband cut the wood for the top. I got the instructions free off the internet. I think it cost me about 50 bucks. I also got one of those hand milkers for about 45 dollars. It really helped prevent the doe from kicking the milk over. I also kind of made my own hobble and tied only back leg to the stand so she couldn't kick much. 

After about a week the does were doing great. Don't have to hobble and now I'm hand milking because it is faster and you have now hoses to clean. Just be patient and keep practicing. However I really think a milking stand will make the process go much smoother. 

Now I'm milking twice a day and that's my time to relax and enjoy my girls. i


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

You rock, girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lawanda, don't give up when she sits...difficult as it is you keep your hands on her teats, even letting some milk go on the floor just keep milking and pushing her upwards while you do it, she'll get the point that sjhe needs to stay standing...and don't worry about being "rough" with her, sometimes asserting yourself with a problem doe is what it takes for her to learn.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine get a good wack when they do that to me! that is bad milking behavior and WILL NOT BE TOLERATED. 

I second the milking stand! you need it! 

I have found also if you tie up their hind quarters it works out well too - just use baling twine and wala you have a hiny-holder (we use such things in the dog grooming business  )


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought about tying up her hind legs, actually. But I thought maybe that was mean! 

But we did a lot better today!

I do want a stand really bad, and a stanchion, but I just don't have either one right now, so I am having to make do. I was afraid that if I didn't start soon she would wean the kids and dry up!

I had Faith help me this morning, and every time Mama sat down, we would just push her back up. I did not give her her grain til I had got one side finished, then I did the other side while she ate her grain. I think she is beginning to understand it feels better for her after I milk her out, maybe. I was able to get almost a whole cup today! 

Then I spilled it when I got up!  I am SUCH a klutz.

Ahh well, I still have enough for my cereal tomorrow. I am LOVING eating my cereal with my own goat milk every morning. LOVING IT! Her milk is REALLY tasty. I am still so surprised. I just wait and wait for that after taste I remember, and it never comes


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you start to get more then just a cup


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know if I will from her or not. I think this is her second freshening (although I could be wrong about that... I need to call the lady I got her from to remind me)

But maybe it is user error, so to speak?? LOL I don't think I am very good at this!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as a second freshener she should be giving more then 1 cup believe me 

she is either drying up or just not letting her milk down for you - which is probably more the case. You need to keep massaging that udder and bumping it and dont be afraid to be a bit "rough"


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Stacey, as a 2nd freshener if you are separating at night and letting her fill for 12 hours you should be getting at least 1 1/2 to 2 cups from her...she's either not letting her milk down or she is drying up...which with feeding triplets, her production should be greater. How long has it been since she freshened? That will also play a role in production. If she's with holding her milk, you'll need to bump her udder upward to mimick a kids nursing as well as massage it to help the letdown. It's an odd feeling when they do let down, I noticed that when I milk my FF Bailey, when she's just about done with her grain I can suddenly feel the milk literally filling her teats as I milk. Bailey gives 1 1/2 cups 2x a day and she's 3 1/2 months fresh.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know if she is drying up or holding back. I did bump her udder and tried to massage it this morn, it seemed to help. She did pretty good this morning really. I got a whole cup!! And that was even after I spilled some. I always spill it, it seems. So clumsy. ahh well. LOL


----------

